
Looking for a great technical co-founder for evolvist.com - mhidalgo

======
mhidalgo
We are small team in New York City. We are in need of another
programmer/technical co-founder(s). We have small seed money and can pay/house
this person for the summer. If all works out we want to make this person a
permanent member of the team.

